# my 4 step guarantee get big program



## ken Sass (Jul 7, 2012)

train like a beast
eat like a horse
sleep like a baby
pin your ass cheek at least twice a week


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 7, 2012)

Well thanks for the info ken!!! I could see if this was a dirtbike site.  Then it would be news.  Haha


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 7, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Well thanks for the info ken!!! I could see if this was a dirtbike site.  Then it would be news.  Haha


lmao man i did not say it was deep am i right?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 7, 2012)

LMAO!!! Dude where the fuck did you come from anyway?


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 7, 2012)

BH you beat me to it.

Ken: Love the spirit & participation & willingness to learn!!

BUT: Spreading 5 sentences spread out over 5 threads or just posting random shit that's on your mind will at some point teach people not to read your threads.

THREADS = Passing along of info OR questions for the group OR daily cycle/training/diet logs OR a number of other things.

SHOUT BOX = RANDOM SHIT ON YOUR MIND

I don't want to discourage your posting and sharing etc but someone would be saying this sooner or later so I will be THAT GUY today after 40 posts of yours in less than that many hours of being active here 

Welcome again, bro! Good to have you


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 7, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> BH you beat me to it.
> 
> Ken: Love the spirit & participation & willingness to learn!!
> 
> ...


i understand but it was a little funny right? no seriously i will behave i need your knowledge


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 7, 2012)

I thought my reply was better.  Lol I got humor out of it.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 7, 2012)

it's cool big herm. i am a class clown, i like to joke and i don't always get my whole thought out when i ask a question. i can take a little correction now and then. i am really happy to be with you guys, i had been hanging at body building .com and those guys are SOOOO serious. i love to get big and strong and were i have have to go by v.a. rules and control how much juice i do i still enjoy the company of steel monsters.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 7, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I thought my reply was better.  Lol I got humor out of it.



oh no you didddddnt guuurl! =;


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 7, 2012)

ken said:


> train like a beast
> eat like a horse
> sleep like a baby
> pin your ass cheek at least twice a week



Sounds like a plan...


----------



## DF (Jul 7, 2012)

A simple plan so you'd think anyway.


----------



## Jada (Jul 10, 2012)

LMFAO andro


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 10, 2012)

WTF Andro and Herm, you guys after my job as Chief Ballbuster around here?


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 10, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> WTF Andro and Herm, you guys after my job as Chief Ballbuster around here?



I thought I was tactful, lol, so maybe that means I'm a natural!?


----------

